# ASR A-Arm Upgrade / Rebuild Kit



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

I fixing to place a order for these, but I first wanted to see how you guys are getting the old factory bearings out of the a arm. Do I need a press? Will they come out with ease? What are you guys using?

Also, since i am going to be ther anyways, I was going to also replace the ball joints. Any good words for the ASR ball joint kit?


Thanks.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm on my phone right now or id paste the thread I had about here but since I'm not ill tell u what I remember. 1/2 drive 17mm standard craftsman socket with a 6'' extension fits the upper ARM tubing perfect so u can drive it out with a hammer or a vice 

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I just replaced all my bearings and I just found a socket that fit in there and used it to punch it out, and to replace them I used my drill press to press them in there I heated the A-arm with a torch and put the bearings in the freezer for a bit prior to putting them in and they went in pretty good.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

i used a socket/extention and a BFH to get the old ones out. There is a circlip that you must remove also. I just tapped my ASR's in with a mallet. They went in without much resistance.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=354&highlight=kujo

Check this out...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I did not have to replace the ball joints ...yet.. so I left the a-arms on the joint and working one at a time, swung them to the front and with all the clips out and some sockets, use one of these bar clamps/vices to press the old stuff out and the new in. A 3/4" one works best.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

We carry the kujo upper A-arm kits for $85 shipped and are working on a lower kit that should be done in a few weeks. 

Thanks,
Brent @ B&C Racing


----------



## Gravehunter (Mar 12, 2011)

Brute650i said:


> and are working on a lower kit that should be done in a few weeks.


:bigok::bigok::bigok:


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

Brute650i said:


> We carry the kujo upper A-arm kits for $85 shipped and are working on a lower kit that should be done in a few weeks.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brent @ B&C Racing


 now your talking, i will need uppers and lowers,, let us know when they make it out!!:bigok::bigok::bigok::bigok::bigok::bigok::bigok::bigok:


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

So, do I really need to replace the lower arm bushings? I already replaced the uppers and it is nice and tight now. So dose the lowers need to be replaced?

How often do the lowers need to be replaced?


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Since y'all are talking about a arm bushings I thought I would ask a question. When some of you installed grease zerts did you just drill the tube or drill through the bearing itself to the hole through the center where the bolt goes through? I'm just curious because I had an old a arm from a buddy's wrecked brute and tried to drill it for a zert and I could drill through the tube but the bit just walked on the bearing and wallered out the hole I drilled in the tube. I have a big drill press and using industrial cobalt bits not the cheap kind either. 
But I just thought I would ask. And before anyone says use the search I've tried it doesn't work on my Droid phone for some reason.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

jrfonte said:


> Since y'all are talking about a arm bushings I thought I would ask a question. When some of you installed grease zerts did you just drill the tube or drill through the bearing itself to the hole through the center where the bolt goes through? I'm just curious because I had an old a arm from a buddy's wrecked brute and tried to drill it for a zert and I could drill through the tube but the bit just walked on the bearing and wallered out the hole I drilled in the tube. I have a big drill press and using industrial cobalt bits not the cheap kind either.
> But I just thought I would ask. And before anyone says use the search I've tried it doesn't work on my Droid phone for some reason.


Just the tube, not the inner sleeve or bearing. The grease will travel out to the bearings over the sleeve...whether you have the OEM bearings or after market bushings.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

xtreme02gt said:


> So, do I really need to replace the lower arm bushings? I already replaced the uppers and it is nice and tight now. So dose the lowers need to be replaced?
> 
> How often do the lowers need to be replaced?


I bought the ASR kit and after installing the uppers it felt real good and wasn't going to do the lowers yet, but then I thought might as well sense it was apart....and I did spend the money. Glad I did because although the lower rears were still good, the front heims were not only dry and warn, it was even a little loose... My lowers has 2900 miles on them.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks nmkawirider


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> I bought the ASR kit and after installing the uppers it felt real good and wasn't going to do the lowers yet, but then I thought might as well sense it was apart....and I did spend the money. Glad I did because although the lower rears were still good, the front heims were not only dry and warn, it was even a little loose... My lowers has 2900 miles on them.


 
Well, I only have 880 miles on mine. the front lowers looked good, granted I did not take them out and look at them but they dont have any play. 

Alos, nmkawierider did you add grease fittings to the front lower a-arms? what did you do to the rears? Did you add grease fittings to the rears too?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

xtreme02gt said:


> Well,
> Alos, nmkawierider did you add grease fittings to the front lower a-arms? what did you do to the rears? Did you add grease fittings to the rears too?


I did add grease fittings to the lower fronts mostly so I could push out any water that got in there. I have not needed to do anything with the rears yet.


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

Cool, I will add some fittings to mine as well. 

Thanks


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

A large vise works great for putting the bushings in. I used a bfh and a socket and extension to get the bearings and stuff out. 

A press would make it much easier though.


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

My rears are bad but only at the hub side upper and lower. The ruber ones at frame are not loose and all i can find is a complete kit but I would rather not pay for stuff i dont need any ideas. I found epi and allballs kits complete only.


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

Col_Sanders said:


> A large vise works great for putting the bushings in. I used a bfh and a socket and extension to get the bearings and stuff out.
> 
> A press would make it much easier though.


 
I used a 16mm socket w/ extension with a air hammer. ( 17mm socket would not work me ) They came out like butter.. and then to put the new ASR ones in, they just went in by hand. it was a little tough, but I just used my hands to install the new ones. 

The hardest part of the whole thing for me was getting the factory bolt out, just so I could remove the upper a-arm

I will say this for Kawasaki, those bearing are the worst bearing they could have used, and with no grease fittings what were they thinking...? EVERYTHING was a rusty mess inside the upper a-arm, I even had to sand down the bolt cause it was rusty..... That was stupid kawasaki!!

What garbage!!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

xtreme02gt said:


> I used a 16mm socket w/ extension with a air hammer. ( 17mm socket would not work me ) They came out like butter..


That's why I stated exact brand and style of socket cuz I'm sure every brand/style/series O.D. is slightly different 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

byrd said:


> That's why I stated exact brand and style of socket cuz I'm sure every brand/style/series O.D. is slightly different
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


 
Well, let me say this the 17mm socket would fit inside the a-arm perfectly, but would stop as soon as it hit the line inside the a-arm. there is a very thin ring on the inside of it, and the socket would be flush to the end of the arm... 16mm was a little loose inside the arm.. so the 17mm was a perfect fit. but for some reason it would stop at that ring.


And Im not talking abouot the snap ring... its more like a little grove in the metal itself


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

xtreme02gt said:


> I will say this for Kawasaki, those bearing are the worst bearing they could have used, and with no grease fittings what were they thinking...? EVERYTHING was a rusty mess inside the upper a-arm, I even had to sand down the bolt cause it was rusty..... That was stupid kawasaki!!
> 
> What garbage!!


^ I totally agree. btw, I didn't change my lowers either.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

My lowers were tight and actually looked pretty good but since I was already in there I might as well do them all.


----------

